# Annoying Player HORROR STORIES!!!!



## cyderak (Jan 30, 2011)

Every group has had players that have come and gone in the search for the perfect gaming group.  

Whats the HORROR STORY about your creepy,  douche-bag, or just plain annoying players that were booted by the group becaues of their Douche-Baggery?


----------



## RandomCitizenX (Jan 30, 2011)

Back in the age of 2nd edition, our group would occasionally play at a friend's grandparents house because they would let us use their pool house. The GM had set up shop on a pool table so he could spread out his books and note while the players had a few various small tables. One player, who tended to play thieves so he could rob the rest of the party, was sitting at the corner of the pool table when the douche-baggery commenced. The thief player started to unravel cigarettes and drop the trash into the corner pocket of the pool table. The player who made it possible for us to use the location noticed first and told him to knock it off. He ignored him. The DM and the other players told him to stop, and he tried to laugh it off. Things started to get heated between the host and the problem until another player, who was a rather intense older friend, threatened violence if the trash was not cleaned immediately and the host did not receive an apology. Needless to say he wasn't with our group too much longer.


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (Jan 30, 2011)

Cigarettes in the corner pocket? Real classy. 

I recently had to kick a guy out of my campaign for being a nuisance. Specifically, this kid got paranoid; he thought I was out to get him, but rather than having the sense to leave the game on his own, he threatened to sic his daddy on me.

Lesson learned: don't game with severe autistics. Especially ones with protective older sisters who game too.


----------



## Lord Zack (Jan 30, 2011)

I wish you wouldn't say that. I happen to be autistic, albeit high-functioning (specifically I was diagnosed with Asperger's Syndrome). However, autistic people aren't necessarily bad people, they're just different. Please don't let one person spoil you're perceptions of an entire group.


----------



## kaomera (Jan 30, 2011)

In my 3.x group I had two players who where really annoying (but not douchebags) because they where really, really slow and tended to spend a lot of time flipping through books durring their turns. One of them was also really bad about not paying attention or knowing what was going on, and he ended up being asked to leave after a number of complaints from other players. The second was much more managable, except that he seemed to be going out of his way to make his own job (of managing his character) harder and harder...

The douchbaggery comes from the fact that I eventually (and I really should have picked up on it earlier) reallized / found out that at least a few of the other players where deliberately exascerbating the situation (in both cases) for their own amusement. The first player they would distract and/or give wrong information to when he asked questions, and they only came to me about having him removed from the game after he asked them to please stop that. The second they had apparently teased quite a bit outside of the game about his inability to handle complex characters, to the point that he felt the need to prove them wrong...


----------



## Aberzanzorax (Jan 30, 2011)

Tequila Sunrise said:


> Cigarettes in the corner pocket? Real classy.
> 
> I recently had to kick a guy out of my campaign for being a nuisance. Specifically, this kid got paranoid; he thought I was out to get him, but rather than having the sense to leave the game on his own, he threatened to sic his daddy on me.
> 
> Lesson learned: don't game with severe autistics. Especially ones with protective older sisters who game too.




Tequila Sunrise, I've come to expect better of you. This post was disappointing. Quite seriously, I think you're usually pretty awesome, and have bookmarked a few posts of yours that have made my gaming better.

By the way, severe autistics have pretty close to zero correlation with paranoia in terms of diagnosis and population (look up the diagnosis if you don't believe me).



By the way, autism or not, plenty of "diagnostic" people of varying types, including myself (Major Depressive Disorder, as well as a master's degree in clincal psychology) are pretty well functioning. 


A diagnosis is not a defining feature of a person.



(That said, I don't mean to deride the OP. There are people we've all gamed with that need to learn to improve. Sometimes kicking them can be of benefit to _both_ them and the group. Even better if they know specifically why they were kicked, and how they could improve, though telling people this involves some risk to the group itself, and is not always worth the turmoil/feedback. Threads like this can be very educational in "how not to play with others".)


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (Jan 30, 2011)

Sadly, the problem with the autistic kid came about _because_ I was open minded enough to invite him originally. Maybe this makes me a bad person, but because of this kid I'll always hear warning bells when I hear the word 'autistic.' I do hope that it's just this one kid who happens to be autistic _and_ paranoid though.


----------



## Sorrowdusk (Jan 30, 2011)

Tequila Sunrise said:


> Cigarettes in the corner pocket? Real classy.




This is why I never game at some other dudes house. No personal affects, none of the baggage that comes with inviting someone to your home nor being in one (stuff happens sometimes) nor the possibility of ever having to remove someone from your home (I have heard plenty of stories on GITP and elsewhere.) Private spaces are a whole different animal I think.

I _only_ game in public. 



Aberzanzorax said:


> (That said, I don't mean to deride the OP. There are people we've all gamed with that need to learn to improve. Sometimes kicking them can be of benefit to _both_ them and the group. Even better if they know specifically why they were kicked, and how they could improve, though telling people this involves some risk to the group itself, and is not always worth the turmoil/feedback. Threads like this can be very educational in "how not to play with others".)




And this is why I dony like it when people tell stories about kicking or booting a player, but excluding them from any discussion regarding their booting nor telling them why. Sometimes you just dont know what you're doing and it would help that someone call you out instead of just being silent/passive-agressive or what have you either driving you off or trying to quit the game, or finding an excuse to avoid you. It doesnt help anyone.


----------



## RandomCitizenX (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorrowdusk said:


> This is why I never game at some other dudes house. No personal affects, none of the baggage that comes with inviting someone to your home nor being in one (stuff happens sometimes) nor the possibility of ever having to remove someone from your home (I have heard plenty of stories on GITP and elsewhere.) Private spaces are a whole different animal I think.
> 
> I _only_ game in public.




In the small town where this took place if you didn't game at someone's house, then you simply didn't game. There are no local gaming stores or such alternatives. The weirdest part is that the guys in the group (who were all at least three years older than me) had been friends from high school. I'm still not sure what caused the problem player to go so far that night.


----------



## Stormonu (Jan 30, 2011)

My primary bad experience was with a cheating player.  Cheated openly and badly.  Repeated warnings did not get through to him, he was the type of person who could only have fun by cheating.


----------



## cyderak (Jan 31, 2011)

We had one guy that liked to smoke weed during breaks (obvious why we had to boot him).  Its cool if he wants to smoke it,  just do it on your own time.


We had one guy who smelled so bad I had to dis-infect the seat he sat in because he left his Smell on the chair even after he left.  How do you tell a guy he smells witout making him mad.  So we just stopped calling him.


We had a guy who took everything personally even though it was just guy-talk.  He jumped up and called me a "Prick" because I told him to knock off picking on one of our players.  Normally I'm not against good humored ribbing but those two guys would start out kidding and then get so heated in argument we had to separate them.  Their arguments took up sooo much playing time and made playing D&D so awkward no-one was having fun anymore.  After he called me a "Prick" I told him,  "Theres the door dude,  If you don't like me trying to get everything under control so we can play then get out".  A week later he showed up on my front doorstep crying because we hadn't called him.  I gave him another chance but the other players made playing D&D a living hell for him.  He eventually quit because of it.


We had another guy who was a mooch.  Whenever we'd order food he would wait until everyone put in their money for food and throw in nowhere near what he owed.  We found this out about 8 game sessions after he started gaming with us and we could'nt figure out why we had to put extra money in for food all the time.  Then I'd ask people to put in for soda andhe would refuse because he "brings his own soda".  But he never did and would always ask if he could have soda.  he drank the equivalent of a 12 pack and a half worth of soda at each game session.  On top of all that he would instigate arguments and fuel the arguments by piping in with rules that were'nt even true or were in beta testing phases and because of that were too overpowered.  Not sure why he never came back.......probably because his soda habit was getting too expensive for ME and I,  sometimes would'nt have soda for people.



Last but not least was about 4 or 5 Douch-Bags that just came and went over the years.   May you all find each other AND ANNOY THE SNOT OUTTA EACH OTHER INSTEAD OF US!!!


----------



## kitsune9 (Jan 31, 2011)

cyderak said:


> Whats the HORROR STORY about your creepy,  douche-bag, or just plain annoying players that were booted by the group becaues of their Douche-Baggery?




In my home campaigns, I never really had to deal with a situation of having to boot a single player because he was a [insert any bad concept here]. I have quit games where I was a DM because all the players were cheating and I have quit a gaming group over expectation issues. 

Now, I did run into a lot of really strange and annoying players at cons that if they were somehow in my home game, they would be given their exit interview immediately. Here's some of the more notable ones:

1. One guy wore the same clothes at a three-day LG con that by the third day, he smelled so bad that I thought he pooped in his pants. He was a judge and I had the misfortune to sit next to him.

2. One guy had rotting teeth, balding hair and was bragging to me how his company sends him to Europe first class just to deliver documents. Uh...Fed Ex was down for the day? 

3. At the same game session for #2, we had a judge who was abhorrently slow and kind of not all there. He clearly looked more baked than sober. He would literally spend minutes on each action to tell us what the monsters did and so on. In the six hours that we played, we got maybe a couple of fights in.

4. When I played a Deadlands game, there was a guy who had a ton of nervous twitches and would shout (literally scream) to get the players' attention.

Of course, I also had my fill of other guys who think they're the world's biggest expert on All Things Japan because they've seen a few cartoons and know a couple of words. Then of course there's the other types of braggarts like the guy in #2 who makes millions, test drive Porches for a living, date buxom Japanese girls, some expert in this or that field and so on, yet they look and smell like hobos.

Now, in all, I'm not really judgmental of these folks. Whatever they want to do to get their self-esteem up, go for it. Just don't expect people such as myself to buy it. And when I go to conventions, I have to take all these interesting personalities as part of the package of playing games.


----------



## cyderak (Jan 31, 2011)

kitsune9 said:


> 1. One guy wore the same clothes at a three-day LG con that by the third day, he smelled so bad that I thought he pooped in his pants. He was a judge and I had the misfortune to sit next to him.





last summer when me and a couple guys went to Gencon 2010 we were going to give out deoderant to the smelliest guys we could find.  Everyone else chickened out and left their deoderants "Smelly Awards" back at the hotel room.  I accidentally forgot mine but I wished I hadn't.  I was standing next to the booth that sold D&D minis and some guy started to talk to me.  I must have made quite the impression because he kept following me around.  And holy crap did he stink!!!!  Thee only way I could ditch him was to start talking to a chick dressed up as sailor moon.  Apparently his kryptonite was......WOMEN.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 31, 2011)

Many over the years, but the worst;

A 17 year old obnoxious kid.  Came into my house with muddy shoes despite being told to take them off at the door and proceeded to sit cross legged on my futon (which fortunately had an old blanket over it), muddying it up.  He ate sunflower seeds the whole time and left the shells in an arc around him and on the floor.  Also ate a bunch of candy bars and left the wrappers scattered around him.  Drank nearly a 12 pack of Mountain Dew except for the last 0.5 to 1 ounce in each can and left them sitting on the table.

This despite sitting 4 feet from the garbage can and having me repeatedly telling him to clean up his crap and going so far as to walk over and rattle the garbage can for emphasis.  He'd just sneer and ignore me.

When the session ended, I made it clear that he was never again going to set foot in my house for any reason.  We'd been rotating houses for the game, and the GM then kicked him out of the group rather than subject any other hosts to this LOSER.


----------



## kitsune9 (Jan 31, 2011)

cyderak said:


> Thee only way I could ditch him was to start talking to a chick dressed up as sailor moon.  Apparently his kryptonite was......WOMEN.




It's actually pretty amazing how the opposite sex can severely intimidate people who suffer from low self-esteem.


----------



## Heathen72 (Jan 31, 2011)

cyderak said:


> And holy crap did he stink!!!!  Thee only way I could ditch him was to start talking to a chick dressed up as sailor moon.  Apparently his kryptonite was......WOMEN.




Please forgive me if the following comes across as patronising...

It's fair to say that the smelliest people I have ever met - excluding panhandlers - have been at cons. It's not just individuals, either. Honestly, it shouldn't be that you can't enter the main hall at a con without being hit by a wave of B.O.* 

I hesitate to mention it, because some gamers have excellent personal hygiene (and because I am beginning to find the recent plethora of "crap people I have gamed with" threads a bit mean spirited, frankly) But in the interests of all of us at cons, please consider doing the following while you are there, even if you don't in your everyday life: 


Have a shower _every_ day
Change your clothes _every_ day
Wear deodourant
Brush your teeth. In the morning and in the evening. _Every_ day
After you have eaten, wash the oil etc from your face, _out of your beard_, and wash your hands. You don't have to see bits for the smell to be there. Garlic and onion smells love beards especially.
 When you go to the toilet... just be careful, ok?  

I don't want to offend anyone with this, though I don't think Eric's Grandma would disapprove with the sentiment. I would normally say "if the cap fits..." but I think in this case people don't realise when it does. So all I will say to conclude is:  Have a laugh at this, but when you are at a con, be paranoid that you are the one I was writing about, just in case.

*It's not just gaming and sci fi conventions, but in my experience they tend to be the worst. Maybe at business conventions people have hotel rooms with showers instead of sleeping in their cars. I dunno.


----------



## Hungry Like The Wolf (Jan 31, 2011)

Lord Zack said:


> I wish you wouldn't say that. I happen to be autistic, albeit high-functioning (specifically I was diagnosed with Asperger's Syndrome). However, autistic people aren't necessarily bad people, they're just different. Please don't let one person spoil you're perceptions of an entire group.




It's okay dude, it's hard for people outside to grasp the full extent of what autistic means and how to deal with it. I know I've come along way since meeting my girlfriend's autistic brother.

I've mostly had to kick people out of my groups for being racist or sexist. Australia's a country where racist jokes are socially acceptable and so it's depressing how many players you have to kick out. 

One time we had a player who hypersexualized Asian girls and I had three Asian girls in the group at the time. I originally talked to him in private and he agreed to keep his "jokes" to himself and that he had no idea he was offending the girls. Eventually it got to the point where he would leer at one girl in-particular and "joke" about how different monsters would have sex with her character. I felt really bad because the guy had a lot of problems outside of the game and I really did try to help him out but eventually I had to tell him to get lost.


----------



## Wepwawet (Jan 31, 2011)

kitsune9 said:


> It's actually pretty amazing how the opposite sex can severely intimidate people who suffer from low self-esteem.




Well, before improving his self esteem this guy should improve his hygiene.
It's amazing how a shower and clean clothes (preferably nice clothes) can improve one's self esteem. And other's acceptance. Actually it's not amazing at all, it's just common sense.


----------



## Heathen72 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hungry Like The Wolf said:


> I've mostly had to kick people out of my groups for being racist or sexist. Australia's a country where racist jokes are socially acceptable and so it's depressing how many players you have to kick out.




Never happened in any of my groups. It must be a Sydney thing. Do all your players come from Cronulla? 

Seriously though, that's a pretty gross generalisation, given that it was unqualified by an often or a sometimes. it's certainly not socially acceptable amongst any of the people I socialise with!

I am not saying that as a country we don't have an issue with racism. Far from it. But IMHO it is no more or less true of Australia that we are racist than any other country - at least those i have visited, anyway - there are rednecks everywhere. 

But this is veering into political discussion, so enough said.


----------



## Hungry Like The Wolf (Jan 31, 2011)

spunkrat said:


> Never happened in any of my groups. It must be a Sydney thing. Do all your players come from Cronulla?
> 
> Seriously though, that's a pretty gross generalisation, given that it was unqualified by an often or a sometimes. it's certainly not socially acceptable amongst any of the people I socialise with!
> 
> ...




I don't remember saying that Australia was any more or less racist than other countries. Perhaps I was being unclear, it's not that Australia is rife with racism. It's that Australia's brand of racism is masked as a joke and it's these jokes that lead me to kicking people out the most out of all anti-social behaviour at the table.

It isn't acceptable in my social group or table either however, after Hey Hey it's Saturday I find it hard for anybody to deny that racist humour is not socially accepted. It's on our national television.

Rather than derail the thread, if you feel I'm being unfair then by all means PM me but I stand by my statement. I'm sorry if you're offended, my intention was to only provide a cultural context for why it's the most common reason for kicking players out of my game and trust me, it's a lot more than you'd be comfortable conceding.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 31, 2011)

I've had players that didn't fit, and who were therefore either not invited back, or who self-selected not to return, but I can't recall any actual HORROR stories.  

As a GM, I have always said (and maintain) that if anything ever got to the point where I pointed out the door to a player, it would not be in a "if you don't like it, there's the door" way, but in a "there's the door; use it" way, I can't recall ever having to do so in over 30 years of gaming.

Perhaps I have been luckier than most.


----------



## jasper (Jan 31, 2011)

G and S to use their initials.  They were next door neighbors and good friends to each other. Until they sat down to any game table to include Uno. Their in game and out game arguments would slow the games down by 1/3. Now if either G or S sat down alone with us the group could clear out a level or two that night.

Various cheaters. The lousiest would cup his hand around his die roll when was bad and call a hit. ( I generally name the to hit AC) . When extra damage, hints, and suggestions of allowing me to see the die roll went unnoticed. No more invitations were sent out to him.

Various thieves. REAL ONES. Once I figure out the light finger ones I would not allow at the table. This was when I was gaming in community centers and the like.  I am still missing modules, dice, figs, and Dragon mags.


----------



## cyderak (Jan 31, 2011)

Last night I watched the "Comedy Central's Roast of Larry the Cable Guy" and I could'nt help but think back to the days of the "Rat Pack"  roasts and how they could tell a funny story or pick on each other without getting all up-at-arms about comments.  Those were the days when people could take a joke.  These days you have to watch every word you say to the point where its almost better to text someone because of the fact that you can backspace any potentially offensive words that might offend someone.

I've heard many people say it.......comedians,  news anchors,  musicians,......

Learn how to laugh and the rest will follow.....including the demise of sensativity.


----------



## billd91 (Jan 31, 2011)

cyderak said:


> Last night I watched the "Comedy Central's Roast of Larry the Cable Guy" and I could'nt help but think back to the days of the "Rat Pack"  roasts and how they could tell a funny story or pick on each other without getting all up-at-arms about comments.  Those were the days when people could take a joke.  These days you have to watch every word you say to the point where its almost better to text someone because of the fact that you can backspace any potentially offensive words that might offend someone.
> 
> I've heard many people say it.......comedians,  news anchors,  musicians,......
> 
> Learn how to laugh and the rest will follow.....including the demise of sensativity.




Celebrity roasts can be a little more sensitive than that. They actually should be handled fairly carefully. Paul Shaffer's memoir, *We'll Be Here for the Rest of Our Lives*, includes his take on them - they should come when the target's career and life are going well and they should be private because that's why someone *can* take the jokes (which can be pretty harsh). Pick the wrong time and make them too public and it's humiliating. He holds up a Chevy Chase roast as an example of one given inappropriately.


----------



## Lord Ipplepop (Jan 31, 2011)

Every group I have been in screened their players as much as possible, and made it a regulation that you had to be invited by a player who put his name to you before you were permitted to sit at the table... that gave us a bit of control over who played.
ONE TIME, however, during my 1ed days...

This guy was a decent enough guy away from the table. He was likable enough, and was easy to hang out. He laughed easily and often, was willing to help everyone out in a spot, and was good for a practical joke, or if you needed an ear for a personal matter.
Once he got to the table, though...

He had a photographic memory, and would spout book, chapter, page and verse if anything went a little against the books. Rules lawyers were telling him to chill... 
We were also using miniatures, and he would make statements such as, "Move that f* b* over there behind the Beholder so I can back stab him," or "As I am CN, I think I will rape that F* B* over there that turned me down," or worse.
EVentually, we told him we stopped having games due to work schedules, and moved the table to another's house.

We also had another who was continually back stabbing party members...
After a month long suspension, we allowed him back in the group... but not as a thief


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2011)

There is so much to respond to, but in the intrest of the OP being commented on, here is my Horror story.

We have a player who was raised with a parent that could have been , . . .better. That is the best way to put it. This guy has a very low self esteem, but worse, when he reads something it seems to get convaluted in his mind and is presented in a rules lawyer way and not in the spirit of what the rule was to begin with. Once his mind is set on that mental mold of his he would not deter from it. He also mixes editions rules, such as 2.x acrobatics to stand up, vs 3.x acrobatics (pathfinder, specific) that does not alow it. 

He wants to apply real life to the rule and the rules all ahve specific ways of standing and the consequenses thereof. These arguments he starts can totaly hijack a whole gaming session and left combat sequences unresolved even. We let him play only because he has so greatly improved and we hope the best for him!


----------



## cyderak (Jan 31, 2011)

billd91 said:


> Celebrity roasts can be a little more sensitive than that. They actually should be handled fairly carefully. Paul Shaffer's memoir, *We'll Be Here for the Rest of Our Lives*, includes his take on them - they should come when the target's career and life are going well and they should be private because that's why someone *can* take the jokes (which can be pretty harsh). Pick the wrong time and make them too public and it's humiliating. He holds up a Chevy Chase roast as an example of one given inappropriately.






Wow,  someone who read Paul Shaffer's memoir?........Now theres a good example of ribbing......I just used the roast as an example.......obviously your going to have people who are just being a dick.  But if people are just kidding and joking around then my advice would be to take it as just that......a joke.


----------



## Hungry Like The Wolf (Jan 31, 2011)

cyderak said:


> Last night I watched the "Comedy Central's Roast of Larry the Cable Guy" and I could'nt help but think back to the days of the "Rat Pack"  roasts and how they could tell a funny story or pick on each other without getting all up-at-arms about comments.  Those were the days when people could take a joke.  These days you have to watch every word you say to the point where its almost better to text someone because of the fact that you can backspace any potentially offensive words that might offend someone.
> 
> I've heard many people say it.......comedians,  news anchors,  musicians,......
> 
> Learn how to laugh and the rest will follow.....including the demise of sensativity.




I totally reject this logic. If you're going to be offensive, ignorant, creepy or bigoted then don't be a coward and hide behind humour. There is nothing humerous about something designed to belittle and demean others based on traits they have no control over.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2011)

Easy here guys. I have been on live stage theater and let me tell you, sensitivity really needs to go right out the window. There are so many 'behind the scenes' pranks that went on, I can't even begin to tell them. Some even backfired  a bit.

Of course the funniest things were the times when something went horribly wrong and it was not planned at all. Oh, those were the days.


----------



## cyderak (Jan 31, 2011)

Hungry Like The Wolf said:


> I totally reject this logic. If you're going to be offensive, ignorant, creepy or bigoted then don't be a coward and hide behind humour. There is nothing humerous about something designed to belittle and demean others based on traits they have no control over.




I'm just gonna let you win on this matter because of the simple fact that I don't want this thread to turn into one huge argument. 

 You win........Your right...........

 Now.......with that out of the way.....lets hear more Horror Stories.


----------



## kitsune9 (Jan 31, 2011)

jasper said:


> Various cheaters. The lousiest would cup his hand around his die roll when was bad and call a hit. ( I generally name the to hit AC) . When extra damage, hints, and suggestions of allowing me to see the die roll went unnoticed. No more invitations were sent out to him.




This one group that I used to DM for were all a bunch of cheaters big time. My roommate at the time would roll his d20 and would snatch it up before the die finished rolling and would say, "20". The other guy at the end of table would roll a die and have a look like he was doing math in his head and he always roll 25+ which at the time for his character, it meant that he rolled natural 21's and higher. He refused to let me audit his character and threatened me over it. His wife just rolled a die and was nailing a lot of natural 20's. At the first session, I didn't notice this, but at the second session, I did. The third session, the cheating was so blatant that I made it my last session.


----------



## cyderak (Jan 31, 2011)

kitsune9 said:


> This one group that I used to DM for were all a bunch of cheaters big time. My roommate at the time would roll his d20 and would snatch it up before the die finished rolling and would say, "20". The other guy at the end of table would roll a die and have a look like he was doing math in his head and he always roll 25+ which at the time for his character, it meant that he rolled natural 21's and higher. He refused to let me audit his character and threatened me over it. His wife just rolled a die and was nailing a lot of natural 20's. At the first session, I didn't notice this, but at the second session, I did. The third session, the cheating was so blatant that I made it my last session.




The old "Roll 'N' Scoop"  We had a guy who would do that too.  Until we called him on it.  The other thing he used to do was add his STR to his to hit and damage in D&D 3rd edition.   Not his STR modifier,  His STR Score.  +18 to hit and damage.  Didn't take too long to figure out why he was hitting a whopping 30AC at 1st level.

In hind-sight its funny but back then it was annoying.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 1, 2011)

I had one guy who would do crap like that but try to make it more "realistic".  Unfortunately, he was an idiot and his idea of being reasonable was that every single die roll was a 16.

I have a really easy answer for that kind of cheating.

It doesn't count.

You pretend to roll a number and give me damage.
I pretend to write it down.
And we move on.
If we get to the point where you complain that the monster should be dead, I point out that it probably would be IF YOU WERE NOT CHEATING.


----------



## SoulsFury (Feb 1, 2011)

Not too long ago, one of my players expressed interest in DMing. I rarely get to play so I encouraged him to DM. He DMed one session for the normal group. A few more sessions go by, and he wants to DM again. We had created new characters anyway, so again, I was excited. He was a pretty good DM for just starting off, a bit of a railroader, but he is new, I can deal with it. We have been friends for a long time so I let him know my concerns, just like he does when I DM. Well, the second time, a guy I had gamed with years ago wanted join the session. The guy is unreliable from what I can remember, and the DM agrees that he is unreliable but since he wants to play and the characters are level 1, its no big deal. My girlfriend is a player in the group. She is not the typical gamer girl. She has competed every year in the Ms. South Carolina pageant, she was homecoming queen, a cheerleader, etc. He kept making comments about his character wanting to, well you get idea. The character she was playing was a dragonborn chieftain's daughter, my character was her body guard (no love interest) and his character a charismatic warlord. He seemed to be roleplaying his character so I shrugged off the comments, but the rest of the group, including my girlfriend complained.

I know the guy pretty well, or so I thought, and he doesn't have many friends nor does he apply himself well in social settings. I tried to give him the benefit of the doubt that he was nervous around a sexually attractive woman and made comments he wouldn't normally have made.

So he came over for the next session. He was acting all weird and sketchy, looking around a lot, standing up and pacing, texting alot. I was DMing this session and it was getting annoying. About halfway through the session he says he has to go meet with "the lady."

It turns out, from the people in the group that know him a bit better, he got up in the middle of our session to go get some "white lady." I'm now familiar with the term and a bit more educated about the morons that I have associated with.

I just hope I can find more gamers that are as dedicated as me and my best friend. We have gamed together for about 14 years. My girlfriend only games with us because, well, I don't know why she does. She doesn't seem to enjoy it much, but she tries and seems to be learning. Hell, she probably started gaming thinking I was off cheating on her, not believing that I was roleplaying. Now she is stuck playing D&D when she called my 'bluff,' lol. The other people we game with are intermittent at best.


----------



## pawsplay (Feb 1, 2011)

In college, I gamed with this guy, sort of a an accretion to our social group, even though I could count maybe two people who actually liked him. He wore a black trenchcoat and smoked cloves all the time, which is not necessarily a bad thing in a WoD player, but it went way past diffident/pretentious into dissheveled, smelly, off-putting territory. He was competitive all the time, to the point of sabotaging a couple of sessions due to outside issues with him thinking he was going to get with a girl with whom I was in the midst of a complicated situation. Probably the topper was a Werewolf session with about eight players, which due to his poor sleeping habits, he slept through about half of. I was playing a cheerleader and high school dropout, still a little clueless about the whole Garou thing, but earnest in her loyalty to the pack. We were supposed to be rescuing a lost cub captured by the Black Spiral Dancers. Well, there was a controversy over what course of action to take. Rather than be overruled, I said my character was going to try to rescue the girl no matter what, and this guy goes on a long rant about how I was playing Werewolf all wrong, that I didn't understand anything about running in a pack, that my character was "retarded" and "useless" and so forth. I don't know what the hell his point was. Anyway, long story short, the Storyteller tells him in plain terms that my character has as legitimate a position as any to try to assume leadership in the pack, and this guy gives him a look like he's just claimed Vanilla Ice was appointed Secretary of the Treasury. The Storyteller tables the discussion of playing Werewolf correctly, and the action resumes. He and another player decide their characters are going to forcibly remove my character from the situation, which leads me to blow Willpower to avoid frenzying and attacking their characters. Which was the first demonstration of something I had been avoiding bringing up with him in the first place; my cheerleader's high Dex actually made her more effective than his combat monster in most situations. Naturally, after my character is subdued, he slashes her for aggravated damage with his magic claws, just for spite, leaving my character down one wound level (this will come into play later). So we get out of that situation and are on the run from evil, crazy werewolves, in a car running out of gas. I come up with, well, not a great plan, but a plan, to go into a gas station and bluff the attendant into pumping gas for us without revealing that we are a bunch of werewolves. Well, apparently, this guy has dozed off again, and about this time, he's sort of tuned in again and come to, and he's tired of the conversation. So he declares he's going to get out of the van, turn into a hulking werewolf war shape, and pump him some damned gas. His buddy, the other combat monster, agrees to this plan. The attendant, seeing two nine foot tall werewolves exit my character's van, shoots my character at point blank range, dealing exactly enough damage to my character to put her unconscious (remember what I said about taking a wound level earlier? Nice). And my character's natural form is human, so she is now unconscious, in her natural form, incapable of regeneration. Oh, and did I mention my character is the only one in the group with a healing power? 

So this guy coolly assesses the situation, looks me straight in the eye, and says, "What the hell were you thinking? I think you just screwed us over, big-time."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2011)

SoulsFury said:


> So he came over for the next session. He was acting all weird and sketchy, looking around a lot, standing up and pacing, texting alot. I was DMing this session and it was getting annoying. About halfway through the session he says he has to go meet with "the lady."
> 
> It turns out, from the people in the group that know him a bit better, he got up in the middle of our session to go get some "white lady." I'm now familiar with the term and a bit more educated about the morons that I have associated with.




Skill check: knowledge-local .. .. .. .. and natural 1. I got nuthin.

Sorry, but I had to actually google 'white lady'. I now know.


----------



## Oryan77 (Feb 1, 2011)

cyderak said:


> The other thing he used to do was add his STR to his to hit and damage in D&D 3rd edition.   Not his STR modifier,  His STR Score.  +18 to hit and damage.  Didn't take too long to figure out why he was hitting a whopping 30AC at 1st level.




Was he cheating or did he actually not realize he wasn't supposed to do it like that?

I ask because I always wondered if my friend thought I was cheating back when I first started playing D&D (2e) and I didn't mean to. I got a +3 sword pretty early on and it had a vampiric touch ability. I misunderstood how it worked and I didn't realize it until after the DM (cheated) and had the sword stolen from me. I think I was figuring in the amount of HP I healed as extra damage I also inflicted, it's been a while & I don't remember the details. He always seemed surprised at how much damage I was doing but I just thought it was a badass sword!

A year later when I was more knowledgeable about D&D, it dawned on me that I may have been using that sword wrong. I should ask him about that and see if he thought I was a cheater. It's been 14 years.


----------



## cyderak (Feb 1, 2011)

Oryan77 said:


> Was he cheating or did he actually not realize he wasn't supposed to do it like that?
> 
> I ask because I always wondered if my friend thought I was cheating back when I first started playing D&D (2e) and I didn't mean to. I got a +3 sword pretty early on and it had a vampiric touch ability. I misunderstood how it worked and I didn't realize it until after the DM (cheated) and had the sword stolen from me. I think I was figuring in the amount of HP I healed as extra damage I also inflicted, it's been a while & I don't remember the details. He always seemed surprised at how much damage I was doing but I just thought it was a badass sword!
> 
> A year later when I was more knowledgeable about D&D, it dawned on me that I may have been using that sword wrong. I should ask him about that and see if he thought I was a cheater. It's been 14 years.




He played other characters before but he's a very slow guy.  He was in Learning Disability classes in high school.  He's a nice guy who'd give you the shirt off his back and beat the snot out of another guy to give you the shirt off of that guy's back too.  I think it was the first time we let him roll up his own character and he didn't know the difference.  He can read just fine,  he just lacks the attention span to retain anything.  So he'll take whatever rule he is reading at the time and twist it to his advantage.  So when it said add your STR modifier he took it as though you add your STR score.  I guess it was a simple mistake and it was one of those instances we look back and laugh at but it was still a bone-headed move and we give him crap about it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2011)

Oryan77 said:


> A year later when I was more knowledgeable about D&D, it dawned on me that I may have been using that sword wrong. I should ask him about that and see if he thought I was a cheater. It's been 14 years.




it is never too late to apologize.


----------



## dunbruha (Feb 2, 2011)

We had a guy who would keep his dice in a dice bag that was inside another dice bag.  He would keep all of them in the bag until it was his turn to roll.  Then he would open the first bag..., then open the second bag..., then find the correct die..., then roll it, and then PUT IT BACK IN THE BAG(S) until the next time!


----------



## cyderak (Feb 2, 2011)

dunbruha said:


> We had a guy who would keep his dice in a dice bag that was inside another dice bag.  He would keep all of them in the bag until it was his turn to roll.  Then he would open the first bag..., then open the second bag..., then find the correct die..., then roll it, and then PUT IT BACK IN THE BAG(S) until the next time!




Two Words.......Spray Bottle!!

Hey......theres a certain level of persistance required to keep your OCD from escalating to a 3 or 4 dice bag system.   

As far as quirky behavior goes,  I have a buddy who places all his dice with like dice and placed on the highest number on the dice. 

 He calls it "CHARGING" his dice.  As far as superstition goes its pretty harmless and a little contagious. 

 I now "Charge" my main D20.......DON'T JUDGE ME!!!


----------



## Sutekh (Feb 2, 2011)

Having played as long as I have (going on nearly 24 years) I do have a few stories. The one Im going to relay isnt as bad as some Ive seen but its more fresh in my memory.

I joined a 13th level game  that had been going for a long time previous. The DM (Someone Ive known for sometime had been hemorraghing players due to various reasons) and as I was reliable I was allowed to join. One of the other players let us use her poolhouse room to game. I lived somewhat distantly so Id drive up on a Sat night and then leave really early Sun morning. What began happening though was the game would have to be cancelled because the player hosting at the 11th hour would suddenly not be able to. The reasons were all different but the end result was nobody was informed until they arrived to find either nobody there or her packing up to go out.  It got to the point where we simply changed where we gamed.

In later months we would be asked to go back there to game as main place, but wisely our dm wouldnt do it. Im a very, reliable gamer, so naturally I find issue with gamers who flake at the last second or say they can game when they know something else is on. This gamer has never rejoined due to Health issues and other issues that I dont know about. I feel sorry for them over this (which is why this isnt much of a Horror story)


----------



## Heathen72 (Feb 2, 2011)

cyderak said:


> I have a buddy who places all his dice with like dice and placed on the highest number on the dice.
> 
> He calls it "CHARGING" his dice.  As far as superstition goes its pretty harmless and a little contagious.
> 
> I now "Charge" my main D20.......DON'T JUDGE ME!!!




I do the opposite! I don't like my d20's sitting with the 20's up - I guess I want them to feel like's it's been ages since they rolled a 20 - and they owe me!


----------



## wedgeski (Feb 2, 2011)

My wife also does this with her dice. She calls it "training". Given her notoriously crappy luck on the d20, it doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## cyderak (Feb 2, 2011)

wedgeski said:


> My wife also does this with her dice. She calls it "training". Given her notoriously crappy luck on the d20, it doesn't seem to be working.




Your wife games with you?.......that could be really cool or that could be an extended "Honey-Do List" waiting to happen if you cheese her off.


----------



## Anselyn (Feb 2, 2011)

There's safety in numbers
When you learn to divide
How can we be in
If there is no outside


YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Not One Of Us (album version)


----------



## cyderak (Feb 2, 2011)

Anselyn said:


> There's safety in numbers
> When you learn to divide
> How can we be in
> If there is no outside
> ...




Whoa.....Now thats deep man.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Feb 2, 2011)

I hooked up with my old gaming group in the late 90s and was involved in a fantastic campaign that lasted for about a year of weekly gaming back in 2E days.  The DM ran a really tight ship (XP penalties for being late, no food at the table, etc) and was a terrific DM overall.  He also effortlessly ran a huge gaming group - it was him and usually 9 or 10 players who showed up religiously every Saturday from 10am to 3pm (except for 4-5 mega sessions that went from 10am to well after midnight)

However, he was always looking for new players/fresh blood/fresh ideas.  So, not long after I joined the group, another guy named Ilan joined the group and it was a disaster.  His first PC idea was a kender paladin-thief based on Batman.  WTF?  First off, in 2E, paladins were limited to humans and could not multi-class under the core rules.  And, kender?  Batman?  They don't really mix in concept, do they?  So, the DM nixed that idea and the guy finally rolled up a human paladin whose last name was Bwayne (B. Wayne... Bruce Wayne... ha ha, get it?).   He actually did okay that day at the table and I had expected him back the next week after his original looniness.  Little did I know what else was going on...

1) I did not notice it at the time, but he spent the whole time leering at the one woman at the table, so much so that it made her uncomfortable.  She later told the DM about it - and, she was NOT the type that would complain about anything unless it was really bad.  (her boyfriend was at the table as well, which makes the leering even worse...)
2) The DM was involved as a player in a less serious Saturday night game at a friend's home a few towns over.  I was on-again, off-again in the night game, and was not there that night, so missed this one. .So, this Ilan guy went over to the night game with the morning DM and Ilan's idea for a character in that game was a former prostitute with "really big breasts" who used her "assets" to distract the guards to break out of prison.
3) Additionally, since I was on the other side of the room, I did not notice this, but Ilan's hygiene was not the best... 

So, he was asked not to come back the following week.

As a postscript to that, the DM's mint condition 1E Deities & Demigods book went missing after that day and he was right next to the bookshelf where the DM kept his books.  We were never able to get in touch with him after that, but everybody strongly suspects he stole it in the hub-bub surrounding the end of the session.

As a second postscript, after I got this crazy job in a new area just over the border in Massachusetts, I had to leave that group in the New Haven area because I could not commit to weekly gaming.  However, a few months later, I was contacted by a gaming couple that was new to the area and we exchanged some pleasant emails and he had commented on how they were having difficulty finding a gaming group, and the only person they met was this weird guy who wanted to play a kender paladin-thief based on Batman.


----------



## cyderak (Feb 3, 2011)

NewJeffCT said:


> I hooked up with my old gaming group in the late 90s and was involved in a fantastic campaign that lasted for about a year of weekly gaming back in 2E days.  The DM ran a really tight ship (XP penalties for being late, no food at the table, etc) and was a terrific DM overall.  He also effortlessly ran a huge gaming group - it was him and usually 9 or 10 players who showed up religiously every Saturday from 10am to 3pm (except for 4-5 mega sessions that went from 10am to well after midnight)
> 
> However, he was always looking for new players/fresh blood/fresh ideas.  So, not long after I joined the group, another guy named Ilan joined the group and it was a disaster.  His first PC idea was a kender paladin-thief based on Batman.  WTF?  First off, in 2E, paladins were limited to humans and could not multi-class under the core rules.  And, kender?  Batman?  They don't really mix in concept, do they?  So, the DM nixed that idea and the guy finally rolled up a human paladin whose last name was Bwayne (B. Wayne... Bruce Wayne... ha ha, get it?).   He actually did okay that day at the table and I had expected him back the next week after his original looniness.  Little did I know what else was going on...
> 
> ...




It really is a small, nutty world.......You should have acted it up and told him you had to dress up like your character.  Can you imagine a little batman guy all dressed to the gills and the only one who did so.  Let the hilarity insue.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Feb 3, 2011)

cyderak said:


> It really is a small, nutty world.......You should have acted it up and told him you had to dress up like your character.  Can you imagine a little batman guy all dressed to the gills and the only one who did so.  Let the hilarity insue.




well, considering the guy looked like a male version of Rosie O'Donnell... it's not something I'd really like to imagine.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2011)

cyderak said:


> ..You should have acted it up and told him you had to dress up like your character.  Can you imagine a little batman guy all dressed to the gills and the only one who did so.  Let the hilarity insue.




you are the evils. We likes how you thinks.


----------



## cyderak (Feb 3, 2011)

NewJeffCT said:


> well, considering the guy looked like a male version of Rosie O'Donnell... it's not something I'd really like to imagine.




Its going to take some heavy grade sandpaper to get that mental image scrubbed from my mind.  Damn my imagination.


----------



## cyderak (Feb 3, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> you are the evils. We likes how you thinks.




I'm the diet coke of evil.  Just one calorie.......Not quite evil enough.


----------



## dunbruha (Feb 3, 2011)

cyderak said:


> Two Words.......Spray Bottle!!
> 
> Hey......theres a certain level of persistance required to keep your OCD from escalating to a 3 or 4 dice bag system.




Well, we finally did break him of that habit.  He then started to use a giant (1-gallon) plastic Big Gulp cup as a dice cup.  He would put his single die inside, hold the cup with two hands and swirl it around for several seconds, then dump it out on the table from a height of 2 feet.

He wasn't joking around for either of these behaviors--he was serious about it. 

I guess that was just how he rolled...


----------



## Wik (Feb 3, 2011)

Man, I have had so many experiences with absolute LOSERS.

There was the guy who can't stop making awful puns.  We'll be playing a perfectly serious scene, and he'll break the moment with a monty python-esque pun, and everyone will groan.  The moment was just thrown out the window.  This is also the guy who made it a habit to order curry right before the game started.  Grr.

There was his wife, who had an alarming tendency to roll "Crits" in boss fights.  Of course, she took every feat possible to expand her crit range, but hardly a fight goes by where she doesn't crit at least twice.  I'd almost accuse her of cheating, but they were open rolls - she has the luck of the irish.  Beyond that, she wasn't that bad, although she gets cranky when she hasn't eaten much.  Which tends to lead to two orders of curry, instead of just one.  Lovely.

Then there's the guy who would play a wizard, and then spend half the session nose-deep in a gaming book.  Sure, he was an attentive player, fun, and engaged... but he once insisted an NPC of mine adopt a "pirate voice", to the point where he threatened me.  So I had a pirate NPC - "Yarr!" and "Walk the plank, matey!" and all that crap.  It was so... shameful.   Plus, when that other player would order the curry, about half the time this player would "go in on that", so there'd be THREE orders of curry.  And this player only ever eats indian food at my place - he's never had it anywhere else!  Do you KNOW how annoying it is to describe a fight with skeletons, only to have it interrupted with "Hey, what's this thing that looks like a donut?"

Then there was the "happy to be here" player who created PCs that had an ALARMING TENDENCY TO NOT DIE.  I mean, I game because I like killing characters.  And this woman had the GALL to not let her PCs die.  For shame!

And finally, there was the jackass who has been taunting me, annoying me, and doing everything he can to make my life miserable.  He's been doing this for twenty-one years - literally since the day he was born.  My brother annoys the hell out of me.

Who are these five?  They're the jerks I'm stuck gaming with every friggin' week.

And I'm glad I'm stuck with 'em.


----------



## cyderak (Feb 3, 2011)

dunbruha said:


> Well, we finally did break him of that habit.  He then started to use a giant (1-gallon) plastic Big Gulp cup as a dice cup.  He would put his single die inside, hold the cup with two hands and swirl it around for several seconds, then dump it out on the table from a height of 2 feet.
> 
> He wasn't joking around for either of these behaviors--he was serious about it.
> 
> I guess that was just how he rolled...




No pun intended right.....


----------



## kitsune9 (Feb 3, 2011)

Wik said:


> Who are these five?  They're the jerks I'm stuck gaming with every friggin' week.
> 
> And I'm glad I'm stuck with 'em.




Cool story Wik.


----------



## MoxieFu (Feb 3, 2011)

cyderak said:


> It really is a small, nutty world.......You should have acted it up and told him you had to dress up like your character.  Can you imagine a little batman guy all dressed to the gills and the only one who did so.  Let the hilarity insue.




Man this is triggering some strong, old memories of Louie Anderson's comedy routine about how he though Michael Keaton was a weird choice for playing Batman. (That tells you how old this memory is!)

Louie said he thought they should have cast that guy on Fantasy Island, you know, Tattoo... Herve Villechaize! He could just see him running around screeching "I EM THE BETMEN!"

What a mental picture! And I mean REALLY mental!


----------



## Lord Ipplepop (Feb 3, 2011)

cyderak said:


> Two Words.......Spray Bottle!!
> 
> Hey......theres a certain level of persistance required to keep your OCD from escalating to a 3 or 4 dice bag system.
> 
> ...




Many players have their own little superstisions, like this.
When I first started playing D&D (back when there were still people who didn't know what the game was), it was almost holy writ amongst the various grouyps I played with that you did *NOT* randomly roll your dice between hits or saves or whathaveyou.... doing so was a sure way of rolling all of the "20s" out of them...
lol
Every so often, I still catch myself stopping for just that brief moment, and then I laugh at myself as I roll a few more times for no apparent reason at all.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2011)

Wik, What's wrong with curry?


----------



## cyderak (Feb 3, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Wik, What's wrong with curry?




Aside from the noxious by-product?


I should'nt talk.  When i get ahold of Nacho cheese the results are nuclear.  Especially considering we play in a confined area. 

 That would be my basement.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2011)

Jalapen~os  on nachoes! But curry tastes soooo good!


----------



## Wik (Feb 3, 2011)

curry is delicious.  As are jalapenoes.  However, curry smells very good.  And I'm not eating it.  Therefore...

(Actually, truth be told, it doesn't bother me in the slightest.  I was just throwing that in my post because it's funny).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2011)

what about mixing curry and BBQ? how good is that?


----------



## cyderak (Feb 3, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> what about mixing curry and BBQ? how good is that?




A Taco Bell double decker taco with extra Nacho cheese and FIRE SAUCE.

My stomach turns as my taste buds ask for more.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Feb 3, 2011)

Umm, the topic is annoying PLAYER horror stories.

Not annoying POSTER horror stories.


----------



## cyderak (Feb 3, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> Umm, the topic is annoying PLAYER horror stories.
> 
> Not annoying POSTER horror stories.




O.K. lets hear your horror stories Dice4Hire........


----------



## TanisFrey (Feb 4, 2011)

I got one. I was the player with a cleric of Mystra turned archlich, in a 3.5 FR game.  
Out of character banter from me:
I not worry for my character, you are pitting us against Will-O'-Wisp.  Their attack is electrical, my lich is immune.  They can't do anything to him!!!

The invisible Will-O'-Wisp with levels of sorcerer then casts a Dominates the Fighter running next to PC, so that we can help the rogue scouting ahead screening for help.

2 Rounds later the Fighter with Mage-slayer feats turns me to dust, I got better in 7 days.


----------



## Krensky (Feb 4, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Wik, What's wrong with curry?




Because sooner or later this happens:


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 5, 2011)

A guy once bypassed the common bathroom and (unknown to us at the time) snuck back into the Master Bedroom's "No Gamers Allowed" bathroom. Short version: he plugged up the toilet then returned to game for another hour and a half.

When the owner of the house discovered this, he let everyone know.

The guy was actually very upset that he was un-invited back to this guy's house. As he said "What did I do? It's his fault his stupid toilet didn't work."


----------



## Chimera (Feb 5, 2011)

Ah yes, that reminded me of a first-and-last session of a new group of total strangers.  I'd pretty much erased it from my mind, it's so vile.

One of the players apparently used one of the host's bath towels as toilet paper.

Session ended, game over, group disbanded at the first meeting.  Probably best it was ended quietly and efficiently by the host, who named no names and told no tales but rather simply said there was a problem and he had to call it a night and send us home, because when we found out later (me by emailing the host to ask what happened), a couple of us were ready to swear a blood oath to beat the miscreant into a fine bloody paste.

Not real surprising the host decided to take some time off from gaming.


----------



## Dausuul (Feb 5, 2011)

mandylim01 said:


> hello,im grateful to be here in this forum and it has nice topic..
> 
> 
> 
> check it out:[spam link]




Reported.


----------



## MoxieFu (Feb 5, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Ah yes, that reminded me of a first-and-last session of a new group of total strangers.  I'd pretty much erased it from my mind, it's so vile.
> 
> One of the players apparently used one of the host's bath towels as toilet paper.
> 
> ...





Well at least it wasn't the curtains.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2011)

Krensky said:


> Because sooner or later this happens:




That is quite strange. I NEVER look like that when I eat curry.


----------



## cyderak (Feb 5, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> That is quite strange. I NEVER look like that when I eat curry.




Thats the after-effect of eating curry.......try to get that stain outta my toilet scrubbing bubbles!!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2011)

sounds like some bad curry to me.


----------



## Krensky (Feb 6, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> That is quite strange. I NEVER look like that when I eat curry.




Well, technically it's a mutton vindaloo.


----------



## cyderak (Feb 6, 2011)

Krensky said:


> Well, technically it's a mutton vindaloo.




Gimme a good Pasta any day.


----------



## SSquirrel (Feb 6, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> A guy once bypassed the common bathroom and (unknown to us at the time) snuck back into the Master Bedroom's "No Gamers Allowed" bathroom. Short version: he plugged up the toilet then returned to game for another hour and a half.
> 
> When the owner of the house discovered this, he let everyone know.




At least the owner can console himself that it wasn't an upper-decker.


----------



## Chris Pearce (May 1, 2017)

Note: Always have at least one woman with you at conventions and home to ward off D-bags   *check*


----------

